# It's Poland



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*100 photos from every Polish city *

*1. First City - Warsaw*

1.1 









1.2









1.3









1.4









1.5









1.6









1.7









1.8









1.9









1.10


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

1.11









1.12









1.13









1.14









1.15









1.16









1.17









1.18









1.19









1.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

1.21









1.22









1.23









1.24









1.25









1.26









1.27









1.28









1.29









1.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

1.31









1.32









1.33









1.34









1.35









1.36









1.37









1.38









1.39









1.40


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

1.41









1.42









1.43









1.44









1.45









1.46









1.47









1.48









1.49









1.50


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

1.51









1.52









1.53









1.54









1.55









1.56









1.57









1.58









1.59









1.60


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

lovely city


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Warsaw looks really great...:yes: I will be wait for your next pics...


----------



## ynk23 (Jun 25, 2007)

awesome pictures, will u pos countryside (suburb) photos of polish cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome photos from those Polish cities :cheers:


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by bzooora*

1.61









1.62









1.63









1.64









1.65









1.66









1.67









1.68









1.69









1.70


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by bzooora*

1.71









1.72









1.73









1.74









1.75









1.76









1.77









1.78









1.79









1.80


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by curckie*

1.81









1.82









*photos by drugastrona*

1.83









1.84









1.85









1.86









1.87









1.88









1.89









1.90


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by zbylu86*

1.91









1.92









1.93









1.94









1.95









1.96









1.97









1.98









1.99









1.100


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

Because Warsaw is beuatfull city and and there are many photos from this city I decided to throw 100 next photos

*photos by zbylu86*

1.101









1.102









1.103









1.104









1.105









1.106









1.107









1.108









1.109 









1.110


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by zbylu86*

1.111









1.112









1.113









1.114









1.115









1.116









1.117









1.118









1.119









1.120


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by moozg666*

1.121









1.122









1.123









1.124









1.125









1.126









1.127









1.128









1.129









1.130


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by moozg666*

1.131









1.132









1.133









1.134









1.135









1.136









1.137









1.138









1.139









1.140


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by moozg666*

1.141









1.142









1.143









1.144









1.145









1.146









1.147









1.148









1.149









1.150


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

The city where my family is from! It looks much nicer/improved than when I last visited 10 years ago. Hopefully they can continue to keep on putting up nice modern buildings. It would be nice too if they could somehow expand the old town--- to recreate 'old Warsaw' (pre-WWII). Parts of Warsaw are very charming- as charming as almost any other place in Europe--- it would be nice if they could try to create more 'old city style' buildings, squares, etc.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by deschain*

2.51









2.52









2.53









2.54









2.55


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by deschain*

2.56









2.57









2.58









2.59









2.60


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by Asinus*

2.61









2.62









2.63









2.64









2.65


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by DocentX*

2.66









2.67









2.28









2.69









2.70


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by DocentX*

2.71









2.72









2.73









2.74









2.75


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, amazing new photos from Poland kay:


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by koriat*

2.76









2.77









2.78









2.79









2.80


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

2.81









2.82









2.83









2.84









2.85


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

2.86









2.87









2.88









2.89









2.90


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

2.91









2.92









2.93









2.94









2.95









2.96









2.97









2.98









2.99









2.100









*THE END, NEXT CITY - ŁÓDŹ*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those blue trams are really very nice as well


----------



## zbylu86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, Krakow looks amazing on this photos!!!


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*3. Łódź (Lodz)*

*photos by xkk*

3.1









3.2









3.3









3.4









3.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by xkk*

3.6









3.7









3.8









3.9









3.10


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by xkk*

3.11









3.12









3.13









3.14









3.15


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by deschain*

3.16









3.17









3.18









3.19









3.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.21









3.22









3.23









3.24









3.25


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.26









3.27









3.28









3.29









3.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.31









3.32









3.33









3.34









3.35


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.36









3.37









3.38









3.39









3.40


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.41









3.42









3.43









3.44









3.45


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.46









3.47









3.48









3.49









3.50


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.51









3.52









3.53









3.54









3.55


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.56









3.57









3.58









3.59









3.60


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.61









3.62









3.63









3.64









3.65


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.66









3.67









3.68









3.69









3.70


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.71









3.72









3.73









3.74
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Łodzi.jpg/800px-Tramwaj_PESA_122N_w_Łodzi.jpg

3.75


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.76









3.77









3.78









3.79









3.80


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.81









3.82









3.83









3.84









3.85


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by Mibac*

3.86









3.87









3.88









3.89









3.90


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by MiBac*

3.91









3.92









3.93









3.94









3.95


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

3.96









3.97









3.98









3.99









3.100









*The end, next city Wroclaw*


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*4. Wroclaw (Wrocław)*

4.1









4.2









4.3









4.4









4.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

4.6









4.7









4.8









4.9









4.10


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

4.11









4.12









4.13









4.14









4.15


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

4.16









4.17









4.18









4.19









4.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

4.21









4.22









4.23









4.24









4.25


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

4.26









4.27









4.28









4.29









4.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

4.31









4.32









4.33









4.34









4.35


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

4.36









4.37









4.38









4.39









4.40


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bydgoszcz is very nice. What is the building in the last pic?


----------



## Torney (May 14, 2005)

^^ Łuczniczka Sports Hall.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*9. Lublin*

*photos by anotak7*

9.1









9.2









9.3









9.4









9.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak7*

9.6









9.7









9.8









9.9









9.10


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak7*

9.11









9.12









9.13









9.14









9.15


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak7*

9.16









9.17









9.18









9.19









9.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak7*

9.21









9.22









9.23









9.24









9.25


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by Zegarkowy*

9.26









9.27









9.28









9.29









9.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak*

9.31









9.32









9.33









9.34









9.35


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak*

9.41









9.42









9.43









9.44









9.45









9.46









9.47









9.48









9.49









9.50


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak*

9.36









9.37









9.38









9.39









9.40


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak*

9.51









9.52









9.53









9.54









9.55


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by anotak*


9.56









9.57









9.58









9.59









9.60


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lublin looks really very nice in those photos


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by paparatek/Picasa*

9.61









9.62









9.63









9.64









9.65


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by paparatek/Picasa*

9.66









9.67









9.68









9.69









9.70


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by paparatek/Picasa*

9.71









9.72









9.73









9.74









9.75


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by Zegarkowy*

9.76









9.77









9.78









9.79









9.80


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by Nivis*

9.86









9.87









9.88









9.89









9.90


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

you should post some more pic from the Lublin's Old Town - in my opinion it should be put on the UNESCO list :cheers:


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by Zegarkowy*

9.81









9.82









9.83









9.84









9.85


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by PAVEL09*

9.91









9.92









9.93









9.94









9.95


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

9.96









9.97









9.98









9.99









9.100


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.6









10.7









10.8









10.9









10.10


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*10. Katowice*

10.1









10.2









10.3









10.4









10.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.11









10.12









10.13









10.14









10.15


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.16









10.17









10.18









10.19









10.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.21









10.22









10.23









10.24









10.25


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.26









10.27









10.28









10.29









10.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.31









10.32









10.33









10.34









10.35


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.36









10.37









10.38


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.39









10.40









10.41









10.42









10.43









10.44









10.45


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.46









10.47









10.48









10.49









10.50


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

10.51









10.52


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos y slonychips*

10.53









10.54









10.55









10.56









10.57









10.58









10.59









10.60


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos y slonychips*

10.61









10.62









10.63









10.64









10.65


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by slonychips*

10.66









10.67









10.68









10.69









10.70


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by slonychips*

10.71









10.72









10.73









10.74









10.75


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by slonychips*

10.76









10.77









10.78









10.79









10.80


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by slonychips*

10.81









10.82









10.83









10.84









10.85


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

10.86









10.87









10.88









10.89









10.90


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

10.91









10.92









10.93









10.94









10.95


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*+*


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

10.96









10.97









10.98









10.99









10.100


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*11. Białystok*


11.1









11.2









11.3









11.4









11.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.6









11.7









11.8









11.9









11.10


----------



## Iwan1989 (Jan 3, 2008)

Katowice kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Białystok town in those aerials looking very nice town, or city because from those photos looks quite big


----------



## Nekroskop88 (Feb 14, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Białystok town in those aerials looking very nice town, or city because from those photos looks quite big


Białystok has about 300 000 people


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.11









11.12









11.13









11.14









11.15


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.16









11.17









11.18









11.19









11.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.26









11.27









11.28









11.29









11.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.21









11.22









11.23









11.24









11.25


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.31









11.32









11.33









11.34









11.35


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.36









11.37









11.38









11.39









11.40


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.41









11.42









11.43









11.44









11.45


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.46









11.47









11.48









11.49









11.50


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.51









11.52









11.53









11.54









11.55


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

11.56









11.57









11.58









11.59


11.60


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*12. Gdynia*

*photos by fochman*

12.1









12.2









12.3









12.4









12.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by polska_immortalz*

16.51









16.52









16.53









16.54









16.55


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by polska_immortalz*

16.56









16.57









16.58









16.59









16.60


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by polska_immortalz*

16.61









16.62









16.63









16.64









16.65


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by polska_immortalz*

16.66









16.67









16.68









16.69









16.70


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by polska_immortalz*

16.71









16.72









16.73









16.74









16.75


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by polska_immortalz*

16.76









16.77









16.78









16.79









16.80


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by polska_immortalz*

16.81









16.82









16.83









16.84









16.85


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

16.86









16.87









16.88









16.89









16.90


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

16.91









16.92









16.93









16.94









16.95


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

16.96









16.97









16.98









16.99









16.100


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*17. Kielce*

*photos by msz2*

17.1









17.2









17.3









17.4









17.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.6









17.7









17.8









17.9









17.10


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.11









17.12









17.13









17.14









17.15


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.16









17.17









17.18









17.19









17.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.21









17.22









17.23









17.24









17.25


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.26









17.27









17.28









17.29









17.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.31









17.32









17.33









17.34









17.35


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.36









17.37









17.38









17.39









17.40


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.41









17.42









17.43









17.44









17.45


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by msz2*

17.46









17.47









17.48









17.49









17.50


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

18.66









18.67









18.68









18.69









18.70









18.71









18.72









18.73









18.74









18.75


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Good job michal_OMB!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good photos indeed, including the aerial ones


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*19. Zabrze*

19.1









19.2









19.3









19.4









19.5


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

19.6









19.7









19.8









19.9









19.10


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

19.11









19.12









19.13









19.14









19.15


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

19.16









19.17









19.18









19.19









19.20


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

19.21









19.22









19.23









19.24









19.25


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

19.26









19.27









19.28









19.29









19.30


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

19.31









19.32









19.33









19.34









19.35


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

19.36









19.37









19.38









19.39









19.40


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

19.41









19.42









19.43









19.44









19.45


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by mark40*

19.46









19.47









19.48









19.49


19.50


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

19.51









19.52









19.53









19.54


19.55


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*photos by fifek*

19.55









19.56









19.57









19.58


19.59


19.60


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

michal_OMB said:


> *photos by mark40*
> 
> 18.24
> 
> ...


Gliwice is very beautiful and very underated city :cheers: whole upper Silesia region has lot's of to offer 

The problem of Poland is that we have too many nice cities and towns and other sites , that's why some of them, which are less popular, are rarely visited by foreign tourists :cheers:


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

del


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

del


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

del


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

del


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

85.









86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

frashp2 said:


> Nice - why some people say bad about it?


i don't know 

*Bielsko-Biała*










by deteroos

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

by deteroos

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

by deteroos

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

by deteroos

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

by deteroos

41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

by deteroos

51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

You have polished up these cities... :lol:


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

^^ I no understand, what you mean?


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

small replay from bigest polish cities, first...

*... Warsaw*

photos by Filosss


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by filosss


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice pics..."polish"ed that's what the other visitor means


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by filosss


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by filosss


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by filosss


----------



## KoKoKolej (Jul 10, 2009)

Gdańsk wypada fatalnie, już nawet na tle Bydgoszczy czy Bielsko-Białej, normlanie prowincja i ubóstwo, tylko Długa i Długa, a reszta już się rozsypała.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued *Warsaw*

photos by Nightcom


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Polex


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Polex


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Polex









































































next will be *Gdansk*


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*GDANSK*










photos by Asinus


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Asinus


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

and now, the most beautifull polish city and one of the most beautifull in Europe, may in the world ... what?




*... it's Cracow!*










photos by Tomek 2008


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Tomek 2008


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Tomek 2008


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Tomek 2008


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Tomek 2008


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Holy crap, there's just way too many photos.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Deschain


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Asinus


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by RaKLeZ


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

del


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

excellent bunch of photos!


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*ZAMOŚĆ*

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zamość



















photos by drugastrona












































































































​


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by drugastrona


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by drugastrona


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*ELBLĄG*

http://picasaweb.google.com/Huaskar/ElblagIOkolice#


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/rmmmik/Elblag#


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by Izabela


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

photos by [email protected]



















photos by 1lazio


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

^^ my mistake, I don't know about it, but close Wolin 

------------------

*small cities in Lower Silesian Region*
by zwierzak


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*continued small cities in Lower Silesian Region*
by zwierzak

*Legnica*



























































































*
Świdnica*


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*continued small cities in Lower Silesian Region*
by silesius

Nysa


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*continued small cities in Lower Silesian Region*
by silesius, MarcinK

Sudety Mountains









































































































































Henryków


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*continued small cities in Lower Silesian Region*
by silesius

Jelenia Góra














































































































Kowary


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

last part from Lower Silesian


----------



## Polska1990 (Mar 15, 2011)

The pictures from *Poznan* are old or *Poznan* hasn't changed.... I have seen these many times already. Please if your going to post pictures of *Krakow* get new pictures thanks.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice pictures overall, many places I didn't even know existed. Thanks


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Polska1990 said:


> The pictures from *Poznan* are old or *Poznan* hasn't changed.... I have seen these many times already. Please if your going to post pictures of *Krakow* get new pictures thanks.


LOL!


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

If you write photos from small cities from lower silesia and you give Legnica, Jelenia Góra I don't understand something. There are really many small cities in this region and secondly Nysa is not in Lower Silesia but in Opolskie.

Anyway nice pictures


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Wałbrzych*
by Scarface


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Głogów*
djremo


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Lubań*
tomeksas


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice! I have to explore around Czestochowa and Katowice next time I'm there to see some of these beautiful smaller towns.


----------



## KubaKRK (Apr 14, 2011)

amazing pictures of my city (Kraków)


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Supreme - thank you!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos but photographers names must be provided in each post. Any entry without credit will be deleted. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## Drapacz Chmur (Oct 31, 2010)

super wątek michal_OMB  gdybym nie mieszkał w wawie to na pewno by mnie zachęciły do odwiedzenia i zwiedzenia jej


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great photos but photographers names must be provided in each post. Any entry without credit will be deleted. Thanks for your cooperation!


OK  Will be provided, but almost always I provided the author



Drapacz Chmur said:


> super wątek michal_OMB  gdybym nie mieszkał w wawie to na pewno by mnie zachęciły do odwiedzenia i zwiedzenia jej


Dzięki (Thanks)


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

small come back *Łódź*, by MiBac


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

might be enough if you don't go to any fancy clubs and hire expensive Polish hookers  I was able to eat very well and I have an appetite for about 25 zloty or $10/day.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> might be enough if you don't go to any fancy clubs and hire expensive Polish hookers  I was able to eat very well and I have an appetite for about 25 zloty or $10/day.


Ahehehe. No hookers. And my accomodations will be for free.


----------



## piaseczniak (Nov 1, 2010)

> I just got 520 zloty (Polish currency) for $200 Canadian. Poland is still is cheap enough to visit for westerners. More people should take advantage of this. I think that's enough for 17 days.


that will be hard, one meal in decent but not very fancy restaurant will cost you at least 50zł in Warsaw, 24h agglomeration ticket is 14zł. If you staying in Warsaw you can not survive for 34zł a day.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

piaseczniak said:


> that will be hard, one meal in decent but not very fancy restaurant will cost you at least 50zł in Warsaw, 24h agglomeration ticket is 14zł. If you staying in Warsaw you can not survive for 34zł a day.


Like I said, my accomodations will be free. And I will definitely not be eating a meal that costs me 50 of any currency.  I'll just make some sandwiches. Pierogi's should be pretty cheap in Poland. And I'm in Warsaw, total for 4 days.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

piaseczniak said:


> that will be hard, one meal in decent but not very fancy restaurant will cost you at least 50zł in Warsaw, 24h agglomeration ticket is 14zł. If you staying in Warsaw you can not survive for 34zł a day.


For meals and transit and not counting museum tickets I did it on 30 PLn but I ate at Bar Mleczny type places and kebab shacks there is a really good cheap Thai all-you-can-eat near Plac Konstytucji.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> For meals and transit and not counting museum tickets I did it on 30 PLn but I ate at Bar Mleczny type places and kebab shacks there is a really good cheap Thai all-you-can-eat near Plac Konstytucji.


How much is a daily transit pass? Can I get them at every metro station? I know you don't have to show them to the operators.


----------



## piaseczniak (Nov 1, 2010)

it depends, 24h pass for 2 zones is 14 zł and for 1 zone 9zł, you can also buy 72h pass which costs 24 zł for 2 zones or 16zł for 1 zone it allows you to travel with every possible type of public transport such as: agglomeration rail, subway, trams, buses and river trams.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

piaseczniak said:


> it depends, 24h pass for 2 zones is 14 zł and for 1 zone 9zł, you can also buy 72h pass which costs 24 zł for 2 zones or 16zł for 1 zone it allows you to travel with every possible type of public transport such as: agglomeration rail, subway, trams, buses and river trams.


Is there a website? I guess I might get the 72 h for zone 1. I only need the bus and streetcar. Maybe the underground metro.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's a map (a scan of my own copy) of the Warsaw transit system that helped me immensely to get everywhere in Warsaw, you really don't need a car. I got the map from one of these Polish threads a long time ago, so can't remember where the original is, but you can get these at any kiosk


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

http://ztm.waw.pl/index.php?l=2


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks WMS, here's the page with maps (surface trams and subway):

http://www.ztm.waw.pl/mapy.php?c=117&l=1

http://www.ztm.waw.pl/pokazmapy.php?i=16&l=1


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks


----------



## piaseczniak (Nov 1, 2010)

if I can recommend you something, subway is worth seeing as it is very modern however in my personal opinion the best way to go sightseeing is tram as you can see everything and tram system is very extensive one of the biggest in the world. Hope to see some photos from your trip.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I agree, it's huge and goes everywhere and its very fast because trams have their own right-of-way generally (don't share with cars).


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*PHOTOS or it happens! Now!* :rant:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Aerial of Warsaw Old Town, don't want erbse to sick his dobberman on us or have a migraine or something


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

erbse said:


> *PHOTOS or it happens! Now!* :rant:


Can you stop coming here and threatening with god knows what? Are you even a moderator? What is the problem here?


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> Aerial of Warsaw Old Town, don't want erbse to sick his dobberman on us or have a migraine or something



Nice aerial shot.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

rychlik said:


> Can you stop coming here and threatening with god knows what? Are you even a moderator? What is the problem here?


maybe he's just being _geil_


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Urbanista1 said:


> maybe he's just being _geil_


Maybe.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

If you are into skybar discussions about Polish GDP or Warsaw's subway, there are the skybar or infrastructure forums, you know. Much geiler for discussions than the photo forums.


----------



## Beck's (Nov 30, 2009)

Czrosztyn castle and lake(south of Poland)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Beck's (Nov 30, 2009)

Nidzica castle(located at Czorsztyn lake)








By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23









By beck100 at 2011-05-23


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

I come back with new photos from users Forum Polskich Wieżowców / SSC 


smal city *Wieluń*










photos by _Rycho19_


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

next small city *Kluczbork*










_photos by Rycho19_


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Kluczbork


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

some photos from *Toruń*

_by Rycho19_


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Rzeszów*

_by Krzysztov_


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Rzeszów


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Rzeszów


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Rzeszów


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Rzeszów



































































































































































END


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Splendid.

Thank you!


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Gdynia*

_by req_


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Gdynia
by req


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Gdynia
by req


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Gdynia
by req


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice job !


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Cracow*

by Fellow_traveler


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Cracow


----------



## Beck's (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Beck's (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Blaskovitz (May 30, 2009)

I know this not a photographs but this film is great!


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

It's time to reactivation this thread 

first... maybe Warsaw.

*Warsaw* by Polex
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1036011


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Warsaw by Polex


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Warsaw by adamMa


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Warsaw by adamMa


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Warsaw by nightcom


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued warsaw by rysiekone


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Cracow*

by Gatsby


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Cracow


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Cracow 

by Mr.America


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Cracow

by Tomeyk


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

*Krakow cont.*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/gchorus/8148461137/


















































































SCROLL----------------->


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

by *Tomeyk*

SCROLL------------------>


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.adamwalanus.pl/AWfoto1.html









http://www.fotogenius.pl/maciejdb,142,1,u.html









http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html









http://galeriakrakowska.info/post/14217326883/krakow-kazimierz-plac-nowy-gps









http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/royiam/


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bolandrotor/


















http://www.adamwalanus.pl/krakow.html


----------



## Dadam91 (Nov 5, 2005)

Wow - great photos! 
You've showed so well the nature of these different cities.


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

Third biggest city in Poland:

*Łódź*

by ryszard_ochucki


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Łódź

by ryszard_ochucki


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

contiued Łódź

by http://imageshack.us/a/img198/4088/pw23.jpg


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

Small city near Cracow 

*Wieliczka*

by ufoizba


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

Salt Mine in Wieliczka


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Przemyśl*

by spyDH


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Przemyśl


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Przemyśl


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Rzeszów*

by Fellow_traveler


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Rzeszów
































































Castle in Łańcut


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Kazimierz Dolny *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kazimierz_Dolny

by Zegarkowy


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Kazimierz Dolny


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Bielsko-Biała*

by Zegarkowy


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Bielsko-Biała and region


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Bielsko-Biała and region


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Bielsko-Biała


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

click to enlarge










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerzyw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arekolek/


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Poznań*

by Deeno


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Poznan 

by Deeno


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Poznan

by Deeno


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

*Wrocław*

by lulek89


----------



## michal_OMB (May 3, 2008)

continued Wrocław

by lulek89


----------

